# crowntail king betta



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can get one of these also known as a dragontail betta. Not picky on color but if I could choose that would be nice. I searched a few sites an all of them take to long to ship 5-7weeks. I think one site was aquabids don't remember others. Local stores can't order them please help.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Look on Aquabid Chard56 (Seller) should be able to help you out.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I tryed looking on aquabids takes a long time to ship


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Really? Most ship the next day or day after. They will not ship on days where your fish may get held up at the Post Office or something like that. Most ship Monday-Wed to make sure you get before the weekend rolls around.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Are you looking for dragon scaled giants? You will most likely have to browse on Aquabid, look for US sellers if you are in the states, and if you have the cash pay for express. Most ship Monday, Tuesday, some will on Wednesday ( Only for express) and some ship on Saturdays. I always request the seller to ship Monday and will wait an extra week.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I was wrong on the site but aquabids ships quick but $65 for shipping. They don't have the the crown tail kings they have the plakats


----------

